# Over Under or Semi auto?



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi my school is starting a trap shooting league and I was wondering what I should use for a gun. I have an ithaca over/under 20 gauge that has fixed IC. and MOD. and I also have a remington 11-87 12 gauge with interchangeable chokes. So what would be the best I shoot both of them eqaully well. But I dont know if a semiauto would be good because of reliability and my over under might not have the right chokes? What do you guys think and what do you shoot?

Thanks for any reply!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Shot many a clay target with an 1100 before there was such a thing as 11-87, reliabilty should not be an issue with 1 1/8oz 3 dram target load. While shooting singles I used a heavy rubber band over the ejection port as a shell catcher, no scratches and easily removed for doubles. Get a good supply of O-rings and change them out every 500rds or so. The O-rings last longer under hunting conditions, but the extra heat from shooting lots of targets seems to shorten their life.

With all that said there is nothing wrong with using your O/U either. Select the Mod bbl for singles, the IC 1st for doubles. With doubles they don't get out nearly so far so fast, IC should be fine for your 1st shot. Mod/IC may get a little light/open for handicap, but maybe drop to size 7.5 shot instead of 8's or 8.5's. I shot my 1st round of trap in nearly 10 years a couple weeks ago with a buddies 20ga side-by-side. I've never shot a SxS more than a couple shots at a time, so everything was unfamiliar. Managed a 21, can't say I'd have done better with my own 12ga either.

The best part about all of this is you will be shooting more regardless of which you shoot, you will shoot them both much better!!


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I started shooting trap in april of this year best thing I have ever done. I shoot a remington 870 express magnum... I have the action and slide so greesed its smoother then a babies bottom. As far as what you have I might try the 11-87 I have shot the 1100 a lot and I loved it, but since you are deciding a between that and an o/u you cant make a bad choice the o/u is going to have a better swing and be more balanced but its a 20 gauge most people for trap want a 12, but you will see some peeps shooting a 20. Make sure though that your 1187 can shoot low base shells. A friend of ours has a few 1100 but they dont shoot low base shells so no trap loads for that gun... so make sure your 1187 can shoot low base. Where do you live that your school has a trap team though. I found out about this team through school but ours is through the local trap club.


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

hey if i were you i would go with the 1187 because of the higher shell capacity, which would allow you to shoot 3-5 depending on the plug. I use an auto for skeet and trap and its pretty awesome. hope i helped, i dont have much experience with o/u but i do with auto and they wrok great.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

i donno about the trap clubs there, but mine as well as all the ata shoots only allow you to have one shell in the gun at a time when shooting trap.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

You can shoot either. I have 1100's an 11-87 and Beretta 391's and have shot all at trap.Sometimes the guy next to you can get iratated by the emptys being thrown at them by the auto. May want to pick up a shell catcher, its a plastic Doohickey that slips on the side of the receiver and prevents the shell from ejecting completely.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

my experience with the other shooters has been nothing but good. I feel that most of them are the nicest guys you will meet especially if you are a nice person. They always give me advice if they feel I need it or if I ask for it. They always give me shells, now I have never shot an semi auto in trap but many people have and at any tourney I have been at no one was angry at the shells be thrown, if you are shooting a good shell like the winchester AA they may ask if they can have the hulls, but thats about it.


----------

